# Where's the new site?



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 2, 2002)

Just wondering when the new site will be up... i'm anxious!!!


----------



## edX (Mar 2, 2002)

Dad, are we there yet?


----------



## themacko (Mar 2, 2002)

I have to go to the bathroom!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 2, 2002)

Quiet down before I pull over and come back there


----------



## themacko (Mar 2, 2002)

...and spank us?


----------



## Klink (Mar 2, 2002)

Watch it Daddy or I'll have to sue you for child abuse.


----------



## edX (Mar 3, 2002)

yea Dad, I gotta go to the bathroom too. reeeeal bad!!


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 3, 2002)

ROTFLMAO!!!!

every time we go on a trip, the only thing my sisters say are "ARE WE THERE YET?!!?!"... thank god for the laptop to let me watch my DVD's in peace...


----------



## GadgetLover (Mar 9, 2002)

"If I have to turn around one more time, I'm gonna lock you in the basement for two weeks longer than last time.  And this time I won't cook the rat before I make you eat it."

ahh... childhood memories.  Don't you all look fondly on your childhood?

I remember this one time when my old man was beating me with a baseball bat and my mom dropped the cheesecake that she had baked all day -- it was so funny.  Both my dad and I had to laugh.  And when I got back from the hospital I had my mom pretend to drop my wheelchair down the stairs to make me laugh.

ahh....


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 9, 2002)

** pulls over the damn mini van, vains popping out of daddy Admiral's head! **


ed!  Go to that cactus there and do what you have to do!!!!!!


Klink!  Time out facing that cactus there!


macko!  Stop bugging your sister!




Admiral

lol


----------



## GadgetLover (Mar 9, 2002)

"Daddy, BlingBling keeps touching me; he won't stay on his side of the car! And he keeps making me look at his Windows XP machine ... I'm gonna get koodies!"


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 10, 2002)

ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 10, 2002)

blingbling!
that is a source of contamination!
That's it! We are throwing that damn windows machine in the trash in the next rest area!


for now, put it on the floor!


admiral


----------

